# Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???



## Knobbes (13. Juni 2009)

Hi,

war gestern mal mit der Senke unterwegs um zu sehen, wie groß die Zanderbrut schon ist.
Ich fing sehr viel mit so 1,5 bis 2 cm und auch paar die schon 5 bis 6cm hatten.
Nun meine Frage dazu, was meint ihr wieviel Wochen da Unterschied zwischen den beiden besteht?
Also wann das Ablaichdatum gewesen sein könnte?
Denke mal das die kleinen erst so Mitte Mai geschlüpft sind, aber die mit 6cm schon Mitte oder Anfang April.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Übrigens die kleinen konnt man an den Kiemendeckel genau erkennen.
In dem See gibt es keine anderen Raubfische nur Zander, so das eine Verwechslung mit anderen ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Knobbes (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Vielleicht kann mir ja heut abend noch einer weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Hannes94 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Die armen zander  lass die liber wachsen !!!


----------



## Knobbes (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Hey Hannes94, 
klar lass ich die wachsen, hat mich halt an meinem See mal interessiert was an Zanderbrut nachkommt und ein Bekannten von mir hab ich mal ein paar für seinen neuen See abgegeben.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*



Knobbes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war gestern mal mit der Senke unterwegs um zu sehen, wie groß die Zanderbrut schon ist.
> Ich fing sehr viel mit so 1,5 bis 2 cm und auch paar die schon 5 bis 6cm hatten.
> ...



Nö,
wahrscheinlich alle gleich alt,die kleineren werden bald Futter für die anderen.
Besser als wenn alle 2cm hätten.


----------



## Knobbes (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Glaub ich jetzt nicht, das die alle gleich alt sind.
Wo sind denn die Experten , die sich auskennen?


----------



## Syntac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Mit Zander leider keine Erfahrungen - sorry. 

Hätte aber auch gerne welche, aber dieses Jahr gar keine her bekommen bei uns


----------



## quandle (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

ich meine auch dass sie alle gleich alt sind zumindest ist es bei forellen ähnlich (kanibalismus)


----------



## Knobbes (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

So,war heute mittag mal draußen und wollte malnachschauen, wie die kleinen Zander abgewachsen sind.
Hab aber nur welche mit 3,5 cm erwischt, diese müsste also solche sein,die beimletzten mal so um die 2 cm gehabt haben.(12.6.09)
Von denen, wo ich meine das sie von den Frühlaichern waren damals 5cm hab ich keine erwischt.

Was meint ihr, die kleinen Zander in 1 Monat von  1,5 bis 2 cm auf 3,5 cm im Schnitt gewachsen, ist etwas langsam, oder täusche ich mich da?
Der See hat trotz des Heu einbringens immer noch nicht so viel Plankton.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Wie groß ist den der See ?

Zander wachsen nicht so schnell wie Hechte!


----------



## Knobbes (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zanderbrut Wachstum Ablaichdatum? siehe Bilder ???*

Der See ist 0,21 ha groß, grob gesagt, 40x50 m groß.
Ja ,das weiss ich auch das die Hechte schneller abwachsen, aber hatte ja von den ersten (Frühlaichern)diesjährigen Zandern auch schon welche, die extrem abgewachsen sind.


----------

